# Babies are such a cutie pies!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Kutti pi - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Wiki_letter_w.svg" class="image"><img alt="Wiki letter w.svg" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6c/Wiki_letter_w.svg/40px-Wiki_letter_w.svg.png"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/6/6c/Wiki_letter_w.svg/40px-Wiki_letter_w.svg.png

as seen on-
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2004/04/0419_040419_TVfoodtaboo_2.html


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

WOW! That's hysterical! I've definitely got a new conversation starter.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yuck!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

"hysterical" is not the word I would choose, im more to side with Roxy on her word choice of "Yuck!"


----------

